# Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen



## sascha (13 Dezember 2010)

Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank, der als Helfershelfer für Abofallen-Betreiber zu trauriger Berühmtheit gelangt ist, zieht sich offenbar aus dem dubiosen Inkasso-Geschäft zurück.

Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen*

Und ich denke ihr alten Hasen hier habt keinen kleinen Anteil dran !
Danke für eure Zähigkeit

Hippo


----------



## dvill (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen*

Fachanwalt für IT-Recht: A tank called Olaf. Und das Gute siegt doch!


			
				Der unermessliche Reichtum schrieb:
			
		

> "Verbrechen lohnt sich doch!"


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen*

Olaf Tank nicht mehr für Antassia & Co. aktiv | Die Abo-Falle


> Das Kapitel “Abo-Fallen” ist damit keinesfalls beendet, sondern geht nur in eine neue (vorhersehbare) Runde. Ob die dritte letzte Mahnung nun von einem Inkassobüro, dem RA Tank oder irgendeinem anderen RA kommt, spielt letztlich für das gesamte Szenario keine Rolle.


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen*

Geldeintreiber Tank löst seine Kanzlei auf - Lokale Nachrichten aus Osnabrück und Umgebung und dem Emsland | noz.de


----------



## technofreak (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen*



			
				noz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn 3000 Kläger ihre 40 Euro zurückforderten, seien schon 120000 Euro fällig. Dazu kämen noch die Verfahrenskosten.


Das ist pures Wunschdenken  und  selbst dann noch Peanuts bei den geschätzten  5-10 Mio € Beute


----------



## dvill (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen*

Ob der Vorabinformationen hatte?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/64245-olg-frankfurt-abofallen-sind-betrug.html


----------



## technofreak (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen*

Ich würde nicht dagegen  wetten. Solch ein zeitliches Zusammentreffen ist kaum zufällig.  
Seine Schäfchen hat er eh im Trockenen...


----------



## dvill (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen*

Gut, aber 6 Monate auf Staatskosten würde ich ihm schon gönnen ...


----------



## Hippo (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen*



dvill schrieb:


> Gut, aber *6 Monate* auf Staatskosten würde ich ihm schon gönnen ...



Ein bißchen großzügiger könntest Du schon sein ...


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen*



Hippo schrieb:


> Ein bißchen großzügiger könntest Du schon sein ...


Warten wir's ab. Monsieur ist wahrscheinlich in -zig Prozesse verwickelt.

Zum Vergleich: als Günther von Gravenreuth endlich, endlich verknackt war, hatte man ihn offenbar schon an den Bettelstab prozessiert, obwohl er immer wieder mit einem blauen Auge davongekommen war.

Hätte er noch genug Geld gehabt, wäre er mit einem falschen Pass ins Ausland gegangen und hätte sich nicht zu erschießen brauchen.

just my two cents

Wuschel


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen*

... ich dachte da eher an die angedachte Urlaubsdauer von 6 Monaten.
Da wär ich schon großzügiger, so vielleicht 12 Monate oder etwas mehr ...


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen*

...wie viele Monate braucht es, damit die Zulassung als Anwalt entzogen wird? 





> Die Zulassung kann von der zuständigen Anwaltskammer entzogen werden,  insbesondere bei ... groben  Berufsrechtsverstößen.


----------



## Devilfrank (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...wie viele Monate braucht es, damit die Zulassung als Anwalt entzogen wird?



Da kommt mir doch sofort dieses Sprichwort ein...


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen*

Zur Erinnerung:





			
				noz.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rechtsanwaltskammer prüft ein  Verfahren gegen den Osnabrücker Anwalt .... Ihm wird vorgeworfen,  gegen die „allgemeinen Berufspflichten“ vorstoßen zu haben.



Wegen dem _Tank_er hatte sich doch schon mal einer bei der zuständigen Anwaltskammer aus dem Fenster gelehnt.

Nun geben ihm aber anscheinend die Ermittlungen der zuständigen StA Recht.





			
				noz.de schrieb:
			
		

> 3800  Strafanzeigen gegen Olaf Tank liegen der Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück  vor ... Wegen Betruges, Beihilfe zum  Betrug, Erpressung, Nötigung.



Der Liebhaber eines guten Tropfens hätte wohl besser doch auf den einen oder anderen Seitenhieb verzichten sollen - so was, wie an seinem Nummernschild, weckt sogar die schlaf_[f]_ensten Hunde.


----------



## technofreak (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wegen dem _Tank_er hatte sich doch schon mal einer bei der zuständigen Anwaltskammer aus dem Fenster gelehnt.


Und hat sich dafür später demütigst entschuldigt...


----------



## bernhard (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen*

Man hatte den Eindruck von Feigheit, nicht zu seinen Äußerungen stehen zu wollen:

Keine Zierde des Berufsstands | law blog


----------



## dvill (7 März 2011)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen*

Die Nebelkerzenurteile scheinen wech zu sein: Google


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2011)

*AW: Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank stoppt Inkasso für Abofallen*



bernhard schrieb:


> Man hatte den Eindruck von Feigheit, nicht zu seinen Äußerungen stehen zu wollen:
> 
> Keine Zierde des Berufsstands | law blog





			
				lawblog.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Quelle: Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung*
> 
> Nachtrag: Der Vorsitzende des Osnabrücker Anwaltsvereins hat inzwischen gegenüber RA Tank eine Unterlassungserklärung wegen seiner Äußerungen abgegeben.



Der Artikel in der NOZ ist  nicht mehr vorhanden. Auch dort ist wohl der Weißwaschgang eingeschaltet worden


----------



## jupp11 (29 Mai 2013)

http://www.sta-darmstadt.justiz.hes...185,,22222222-2222-2222-2222-222222222222.htm


> Im Verfahren 720 Js 31889/09 gegen
> Olaf Tank
> Andreas Walter Schmidtlein
> Alexander Varin
> ...


seitdem liegen  die  Verfahren anscheinend im Aktenkeller der Gerichte in Darmstad und Landshut


----------



## sascha (29 Mai 2013)

Ich frag mal nach.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2013)

Aha. Das Verfahren eilt nicht. 
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabrueck/artikel/420394/olaf-tank-immer-noch-nicht-vor-gericht


----------



## jupp11 (14 Oktober 2013)

Nur net hudeln


----------



## Käsekuchen (14 Oktober 2013)

Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört!


----------

